# Scanning the ether through w_scan on DVB-S



## emmet.br0wn (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi,
I'm trying to scan ehter on my DVB-S card. This is Twinhan Vision DTV Sat VP-1025 PC.
The test tries to do the program "w_scan" to the HotBird satellite.
During the scan I have information that the card is not detected.
Later the result of the command: 


```
root@VLC:/ # w_scan -fs -s S13E0 -C UTF-8 -c PL
w_scan -fs -s S13E0 -C UTF-8 -c PL
w_scan version 20170107 (compiled for DVB API 5.10)
using settings for 13.0 east Hotbird 13B/13C/13D
scan type SATELLITE, channellist 70
output format vdr-2.0
output charset 'UTF-8'
Info: using DVB adapter auto detection.
main:4007: FATAL: ***** NO USEABLE SATELLITE CARD FOUND. *****
Please check wether dvb driver is loaded and
verify that no dvb application (i.e. vdr) is running.
```

Probably the device is detected by the system.


```
root@VLC:/ # pciconf -lv
none2@pci0:5:0:0:       class=0x040000 card=0x00011822 chip=0x036e109e rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Brooktree Corporation'
    device     = 'Bt878 Video Capture'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = video
none3@pci0:5:0:1:       class=0x048000 card=0x00011822 chip=0x0878109e rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Brooktree Corporation'
    device     = 'Bt878 Audio Capture'
    class      = multimedia
```

I'm using FreeNAS on Jails.

Could someone direct me how to solve the problem?


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 21, 2020)

emmet.br0wn said:


> *none*2@pci0:5:0:0: class=0x040000 card=0x00011822 chip=0x036e109e rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
> vendor = 'Brooktree Corporation'
> device = 'Bt878 Video Capture'



The bktr(4) driver is not loaded. Run `kldload bktr` as root. To make it permanent put in /etc/rc.conf `kld_list=“bktr”`. If there is a `kld_list` line already, put it in the same line, space separated to the other kernel modules.


----------



## emmet.br0wn (Apr 21, 2020)

While trying to run the command `kldload bktr` received a message 
	
	



```
kldload: can't load bktr: No such file or directory
```

I understood that I do not have a module in /boot/kernel
I was only able to find something from the freebsd-11.2 version. I have 11.1-STABLE.

Unfortunately, after downloading I have a message 

```
kldload: an error occurred while loading the module. Please check dmesg(8) for more details.
```

result

```
#dmesg
KLD bktr.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2020)

emmet.br0wn said:


> I'm using FreeNAS on Jails.


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives

Odd.  The Bt878 is an analog video capture chip. It has no tuner and it cannot decode DVB. I  suspect it's used to capture video output from some other chip (which has the tuner and DVB decoder).


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 22, 2020)

emmet.br0wn said:


> I understood that I do not have a module in /boot/kernel
> I was only able to find something from the freebsd-11.2 version. I have 11.1-STABLE.





emmet.br0wn said:


> #dmesg
> KLD *bktr.ko*: depends on kernel - not available or *version mismatch*



You can’t mix kernel modules from two different versions.

Do you have a custom kernel? The stable/11 GENERIC kernel has the bktr(4) module:





						[base] Index of /stable/11/sys/dev/bktr
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				




As far as I can see all RELEASE and STABLE versions, also CURRENT, have it. To resolve the situation you should update the source tree and build/install a new kernel, to be thorough, world also.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2020)

The OP is  running FreeNAS. I'm willing to bet the FreeNAS folks removed a bunch of unnecessary (kernel) modules. I mean, why would you keep a video capture driver around for a NAS? And the bktr(4) module is really old too. I'm actually a little surprised it's used in this card.


----------



## emmet.br0wn (Apr 28, 2020)

After updating the kernel to version 11.2 STABLE, the `bktr.ko` module was successfully launched - thank you for your hint.

Unfortunately the device is not detectable. I have the impression that the BSD driver has not been written for the given chipset. 


```
# dmesg | grep bktr
bktr_mem: memory holder loaded
bktr0: <BrookTree 878> mem 0xf0101000-0xf0101fff irq 21 at device 0.0 on pci2
bktr0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
bktr0: Warning - card vendor 0x1822 (model 0x0001) unknown.
bktr0: Pinnacle/Miro TV, <no> tuner.
```

The tuner has a Conexant Fusion 878a  chipset installed.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2020)

You're probably going to need multimedia/webcamd to get the card working. 

Many years ago I had a TV card (a Hauppauge I believe) that worked with the bktr(4) driver, this was an old school analog TV card. Almost every card that was released after that period used different chipsets (especially the DVB type cards). Some of those are supported by webcamd(8).


----------

